# Kindle Touch case - similar to Belkin Verve Tab Folio



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,
Sadly, my Kindle Touch in its Belkin Verve Tab Folio purple case, has gone missing. I had it at a doctor's appointment, didn't have it when I got home, and it is nowhere to be found in the path between the two locations or at the office. I already had amazon deactivate it and I am awaiting a replacement for the Kindle, but found that the case is unavailable at this time. Belkin lists a black and a pink on their website, but even those are also not available at this time. So I'm looking for something similar - a folio type case (opens like a book) which snugly fits the KTouch inside, is hopefully leather but I could work around that, AND (this is the killer missing feature from everything I've found so far) has a magnetic tab closure. If it weren't for that last bit, honestly, I'd be all over one of those Kate Spade covers. SIGH. Anyone know where I could find such a thing??

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Webhill--

sorry to hear about your lost Kindle!!!

Anyone got any suggestions?

Betsy


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Check out the M-Edge Executive Jacket:



(picture should be clicky)

I have their Canvas Trip Jacket (which has a cloth strap) and love it, the Executive Jacket is just a little heavier and is "microfiber leather." The strap closes by slipping into a slot rather than magnetic, but that was never an issue when I had previous similar jackets from them.

I've always been very happy with M-Edge quality, in fact I have another case (Go Jacket) on order already - 1 for me & 1 as a Christmas present for my sister.

Plus, if you decide you want a light, the e-luminator is great with their cases.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the tip


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

webhill said:


> Hi,
> Sadly, my Kindle Touch in its Belkin Verve Tab Folio purple case, has gone missing. I had it at a doctor's appointment, didn't have it when I got home, and it is nowhere to be found in the path between the two locations or at the office. I already had amazon deactivate it and I am awaiting a replacement for the Kindle, but found that the case is unavailable at this time. Belkin lists a black and a pink on their website, but even those are also not available at this time. So I'm looking for something similar - a folio type case (opens like a book) which snugly fits the KTouch inside, is hopefully leather but I could work around that, AND (this is the killer missing feature from everything I've found so far) has a magnetic tab closure. If it weren't for that last bit, honestly, I'd be all over one of those Kate Spade covers. SIGH. Anyone know where I could find such a thing??
> 
> Thanks!


This is the same case that I am thinking about getting for my Touch! Should I get it? I heard somewhere that the Touch is a tad too big for the case and sticks out...is that true?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

webhill said:


> So I'm looking for something similar - a folio type case (opens like a book) which snugly fits the KTouch inside, is hopefully leather but I could work around that, AND (this is the killer missing feature from everything I've found so far) has a magnetic tab closure.


You just described a Noreve.

http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Amazon_Kindle_4_Tradition_leather_case.html

Sorry to hear about losing your Kindle!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I just HAD to sneak a quick pick because I absolutely LOVE Noreve cases. The only case I would float a bank loan for and very happy to do so too. I say I LOVE the cases. Let me just say I did love them before the design of the case for the K3 that snapped backwards and had an easel. And it looks like they are back to snapping the right way and easel-less too. Soooooo..... How fast can I order one?? Alas, it looks to me like they are only making a case for the Kindle 4 and the Fire but not the Touch.  If anyone finds a case for the Touch on that website, PLEASE PM me!!!! <sighhhhhh>


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooops, I somehow got in my head this was for the basic Kindle.  Sorry, there isn't a Noreve case for the Touch.  

My friend bought a Belkin case at Target, maybe the brick and mortar stores nearby have a Belkin in stock.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

In case anyone is interested in Noreves....


I e-mailed, they replied in less than 30 minutes.  

They said...

Dear Madam,

Thank you for your email.

Unfortunately we do not propose a specific case for this model.

I wish you a very good day.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> My friend bought a Belkin case at Target, maybe the brick and mortar stores nearby have a Belkin in stock.


I have seen a Touch case with a magnetic closure at Target. I also have a Touch. The case I went with is a Rocketfish. It's lightweight, and has a bungee closure. So it's not leather, and it doesn't have a magnet  and doesn't meet the criteria you would like, but thought I'd throw it out there....

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfish%26%23153%3B+-+My+Way+E-Reader+Case+for+Kindle%2C+Kindle+Touch%2C+Kindle+Touch+3G+and+Kobo+Touch+-+Black/3812754.p?id=1218437506018&skuId=3812754&st=rocketfish%20touch&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I did check our local Targets but as I expected, they were all sold out. I kind of knew they would be - my husband's grandmother bought Kindle Touches for five of her great-grandchildren this Chanukah, and she went to both Targets within driving distance from here in order to find enough of the Belkin Verve Tab Folio covers for them. She claimed to have purchased the entire remaining stock  but I had hoped there would have been some left in back. Oh well.

I am not a fan of the RocketFish one with the bungees. I'm so bummed I have still not been able to find a good case! Right now, my Touch is in a cute but ill-fitting generic "ebook cover" I got at Five Below. It's a purple leopard print, which I actually like, but it's plasticky, and too tall for the Touch, so the elastic just barely holds on to the device, making me nervous it is going to fall out. It hasn't actually ever fallen out, but, it could (occasionally one elastic slips off). 

I'm still looking! I would totally buy one of those Kate Spade ones even, if they had a magnetic tab closure. Sigh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Best Buy also had some cases before Christmas.  No idea whether they'd still be there.  And I saw some in a Staples too.


----------

